# I had "The Talk" with my family



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

So my family surprised me today with "The Talk". They told me that a friend of my aunt's is looking for a male cat and she wants come over and see Lucky. I really felt angry and betrayed when they told me that because, of course, He's my cat and what makes them think that I'll be willing to give him up, especially to someone I've never met. I really put my foot down this time, I told them that I'm not willing to have him adopted and that I intend on keeping him and I stormed out the living room so what seemed liked ages of waiting, my mom comes in and tells me I can keep Lucky! But He's limited to the den and living room only (which is where I did want to keep him) and that everything from vet bills to toys and food comes out of my allowance. I know that they're a long way from liking cats but at least it's a start


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

Good for you! Soon you'll be like me and have 5 cats and your parents will forget they even preferred dogs : P


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Since you are dependent on them for your food, clothing and shelter I would recommend limiting my cat family to Lucky. When you move out and are 100% self sufficient you can fill the house up with cats.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Well this is good news! 

You said the cat was a bit skittish? There are ways to socialize Lucky if your interested.


----------

